# Compact pocket slingshot



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

Found this crawling around on FB today. Thought it wouldn't be a bad survival item. Seems to pack a pretty good punch. Thought I'd share.

The Pocket Shot, Your New Favorite Slingshot - Wide Open Spaces


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cool concept!
Had to find the product's site to find the price.
$25: The Pocket Shot


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That is too cool for school. I'm getting one of these.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My brother has one and likes it quite a bit. Takes a little bit of getting used to but does work fairly well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ummmm couldn't ya just shoot em and get it over with?

Unless you haven't collected enough cool toys already.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ummmm couldn't ya just shoot em and get it over with?
> 
> Unless you haven't collected enough cool toys already.


Recoverable ammunition and silent takedown are two main advantages over shooting small game.
And no, I never have enough toys.


----------

